# Cherubini - String Quartet 4 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Cherubini's 4th String Quartet was completed in 1835 (when he was 75) and is the first of the three quartets referred to as Cherubini's 'Late Quartets'. The 4th was composed a year after the 3rd but it's in a different form to what came before. Cherubini had allegedly become almost obsessed with counterpoint, the development of themes and a move away from the operatic melodies in his first quartet through to his 3rd. Its argued that Cherubini was "attempting the same sort of journey that Beethoven embarked upon in composing his own Late Quartets" and there's definitely some truth in this statement and not in the assertion that these quartets are mere 'Beethoven copies' (ridiculous). 
The first movement, Allegro maestoso, is the longest here and is my favourite. It has a powerful, propulsive theme that is constantly being developed by the composer. The 2nd movement is a darker Larghetto that has that brooding atmosphere of some of Beethoven's late quartets but with a rather 'Italian' melody that is intersected with interesting rhythms. The 3rd movement, Scherzo, is initially rhythmically quirky and skittish until it disintegrates into a more subdued chorale. The finale, Allegro assai, actually starts slowly, until the mood changes and becomes brighter. The most striking element of the finale is a mid-point, rhythmic serenade interlude. Soon after, the music returns to the earlier mood of the finale. I'll be honest and say that the 4th quartet is probably my least favourite of the Cherubini quartets. It's a decent quartet but it sounds a bit confused at times and after the brilliance of the 3rd comes over a bit of a disappointment.
As usual there's the big 4 cycles here and one other recording that I know of (the Melos recorded it again for SWR the year after their cycle recording). I'll sum them up below. 

True to form in their Cherubini performances, Hausmusik play too slowly, losing much of the momentum, especially in the first movement. Whilst the recording is good this music demands quicker tempi and more alert performance. Simple as that. Similarly, although the Savinio Quartet's dry sound isn't as severe here the ensemble playing is a bit sloppy and nowhere near as accomplished as other readings in their set so, whilst this is barely recommendable, I'd advise looking below for much better. 
The *Melos* have recorded this piece twice with only a year between both. The 1975 SWR recording is the weaker of the two with less defined sound and slightly less intensity but it's still easily recommendable. 

*Top honours *for the 4th quartet go to the 2 other recordings available. The *Melos Quartet'*s 1974 cycle recording is a hugely impressive one. There's a rhythmic snap and sparkle about the whole performance and the outer movements are masterful. The quartet's textures and dynamics are spot on and the nice analogue recording only enhances the fine playing.
Similarly superb are the *Quartetto David* who turn in another fulsome account that seems to gather momentum and colour as you get through. The final two movements are particularly absorbing. At the moment I have the slightest preference for the Melos recording but there's nothing between these two hugely recommended efforts.


----------

